
Ask HN: What books did you read in 2017? - pknerd
or planning to finish by the end of this year.<p>Got the idea of this post after seeing Bill Gates post on this forum :)
======
mtmail
Same question was asked 6 days ago
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15801996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15801996)

